# Automated Scenic "Weather" Sound and Light



## chasforeman (Feb 14, 2018)

The Idea:
Create a change in weather as a loco passes from a clear-sky day in the valley to a thunderstorm on the mountain.

The Question Setup:
I have used James Ingram's (Autocontrol.org) techniques to create an auto passing siding. I have NCE Mini Panel and accessories.

Now I am considering simulating a weather change by using isolated speakers and lights on the mountain part of the layout.

When Train 1 passes reed switch 1 the thunderstorm sound and lights are activated. When a second reed switch it passed, the sound and lights change to a clear day setting. I have not built this layout yet. This is all part of the planning stage.

The Question:
I still consider myself a beginner in DCC programming on the Mini Panel, but I'm sure I can figure out the programming part. I am not familiar with accessories or equipment I would need to accomplish something like this. Have you seen anything similar? Any thoughts?


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello,

This could be realised with some simple Arduino setup. I do not say it is trivial, but with few pieces we can end-up with such expected results.

1) detection made by IR barrier or consumption detection section on your tracks
2) an MP3 daughter board on the Arduino to play the audio effects
3) a high power output to drive the leds

That's pretty much it. I'm preparing an equivalent setup for a friend to start playing sound effects when wagons pass different points in an industrial area...

Patrick


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't forget the availability of Broadway Limited's Thunder and Lightning system. Already has both built in. I don't know enough about your project to have an opinion as to whether it would be helpful or not.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Another option might be this:
http://www.ittproducts.com/GL.html
Scroll down to scenic and nature and look for thunder. If you click on the speaker it will play the sound. The one I have doesn't have the dog barking but you could call them and have it deleted. For lightning I am using two halogen bulbs that are activated by momentary on buttons as well as the sound chip. Have fun.
Edit: scroll down to gl500 thunder


----------

